# Bergbau und Kräuterkunde



## samlike (25. April 2007)

Hi

Vorweg: Hab mich 4-5 Seiten nach hinten gesucht und konnte nix finden.. falls ich was übersehen hab sry..!!

Hab nen Twink angefangen mit Bergbau und Kräuterkunde. So dann musst ich feststellen das ich mir nicht beide Berufe, also Vorkommen und Kräuter, auf der Minimap anzeigen lassen. 

Ist das irgendwie anderweitig möglich duch eine Addon oder so??

Mfg sam


----------



## Guernica (25. April 2007)

Nein, das ist nicht möglich. Wenn du 2 Sammelberufe haben möchtest, dann nimm lieber Bergbau-Kürschner oder Kräuterkunde-Kürschner.


----------



## samlike (25. April 2007)

Mhm Danke!

Aber das hät ich gar nicht gedacht bei den Möglichkeiten dies durch Addons gibt aber für sowas nicht... schade.. vllt hat noch wer was...??

Mfg sam


----------



## Cripe (26. April 2007)

ne leider nicht, hab des gleiche problem^^ aber ich amchs immer so, in höhlen bb suchen und sonst so quer durchs land kk suche anmachen. mfg cripe


----------



## Taschaa (26. April 2007)

gatherer? gibts das ding noch? ^^


----------



## samlike (26. April 2007)

Das hab ich ja. Aber das speichert doch nur die Plätze wo man mal nen Vorkommen abgebaut hat oder ne Planze eingesammelt hat... Oder kann das noch mehr wo von ich noch nix weis? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## matrix089 (26. April 2007)

Aber besser "gatherer" als gar nix. dort sieht man wenigstens wo man schon mal was abgestaubt hat. :-) Ich mach das so, wobei mir beides natürlich lieber wäre. weis nicht warum daraum so ein terz gemacht wird.


----------



## LordSubwoof (27. April 2007)

jo wo is das problem wenn man auf farmtour ist einfach alle paar sekunden hin und her zu schalten?


----------



## Pansenlutscher (4. Mai 2007)

Ein Addon gibt es meines Wissens dafür nicht, aber mit meiner Tastatur (G15) habe ich mir jetzt  ein Makro auf eine der G-Tasten gelegt was automatisch alle 1,5 Sekunden zwischen Mineraliensuche und Kräutersuche umschaltet!Durch die Wiederholfunktion kann ich den "Scanbetrieb" nach Belieben ein-und aus schalten. Die G11 von Logitech hat auch diese G-Tasten und kostet ca 20 Euro weniger als die G15, wäre also dafür auch ausreichend!

Gruß


----------

